# Which 1099?



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Uber does not send a 1099, but rather a crude breakdown. Redoing last year's taxes.

The tax dude said I had to report what uber made off of me included in my earnings and then list it as an expense.

This is kind of BS. I never paid them anything... I just get what I get. This makes my expenses look insane and I am nervous what the IRS will say about that!

Frankly, I am not even sure which 1099 to use. Misc is what I used to use. Now I need to use an NEC???

Writing off electronics and dashcam. SirriusXM, phone (extra phone) and dash mounting stuff, masks...

Would like to write off cleaning equipment.

Taking the std deduction and mileage.

Funny, not funny... leaves very little to be taxed on.

I searched for a clear answer on this site and did not find one, after many reads... decided to post a new thread.

They call it a "Tax Summary"



















I used to use a 1099 misc and just report what I earned.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I may be misunderstanding you, but I really think that what you need is a Schedule C. At least take a look at a Schedule C and see if it contains what you're looking for. It is what I have always filed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This has CHANGED for tax year 2022. The used to only send you a 1099K if you made over 20k gross. Under that amount was just the tax summary.

BEGGINING this tax year the law has changed. You will now get a 1099k on any amount over $600.

1099K is for money you made giving pax rides.
1099NEC is for payments direct from Uber such as bonuses, etc..
Your tax prep guy is correct, the GROSS amount goes on line 1 schedule C and their commissions and fees goes as an expense on line 10.
The IRS uses matching software so if you don’t include the GROSS amount on line 1 it won’t match the Uber 1099k they received on you and you 100% will be flagged.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't forget..

Tolls are a seperate deduction from the Per Mile Rate!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

RadarRider said:


> Frankly, I am not even sure which 1099 to use. Misc is what I used to use. Now I need to use an NEC???


The 1099-NEC contains the same information that used to be on the 1099-MISC. Nothing really changed here. The 1099-MISC form is a "catch all" for various different types of miscellaneous payments, one of which was non-employee compensation. Non-employee compensation has become common enough that the IRS decided to give it its own form instead of lumping it in with the 1099-MISC. Nothing really changed as far as what is reported, though.

What _did_ change is the reporting requirements for the 1099-K, which is how Uber reports much of your earnings. The reporting threshold for a 1099-K used to be $20,000. The IRS reduced it to $600.



RadarRider said:


> This makes my expenses look insane and I am nervous what the IRS will say about that!


The IRS gets tons of Uber driver tax returns every year. They know what Uber expenses look like. That won't raise any flags with them.

What _will_ raise flags and get you audited is if you report less gross revenue than Uber (and other app companies) report to the IRS on 1099s. Your gross revenue needs to equal or exceed the sum of all 1099s or the IRS computers will flag the return for further evaluation.


----------

